# Your worst dating experiences?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Many people here feel like they are alone in their failures, date-wise. But it happens more often than we tend to believe so, it even happens regularly to people without SA! 

Has anything terrible ever happened to you on a first date, mainly caused by your anxiety?


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Guy wanted to take me home right away...major fail lol


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i had a date ask me if i was gay right after we watched a movie together because i didnt try to feel her up the whole time. oh younger spc...so naive.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I haven't been on many dates so my worst isn't too bad in the grand scheme of thigns. I met someone from okcupid who I thought I would get along with because he said he was quiet and nerdy. I know I'm shy and quiet to the extreme so I did emphasize this, but he still felt the need to point out that I was being quiet and afterwards sent me a multi-paragraph email analyzing my quiet behavior. We met once for an hour; sorry if I didn't warm up to you in the first 5 minutes. I give up on dating. Just arrange a wedding for me.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

'


Nyx said:


> I haven't been on many dates so my worst isn't too bad in the grand scheme of thigns. I met someone from okcupid who I thought I would get along with because he said he was quiet and nerdy. I know I'm shy and quiet to the extreme so I did emphasize this, but he still felt the need to point out that I was being quiet and afterwards sent me a multi-paragraph email analyzing my quiet behavior. We met once for an hour; sorry if I didn't warm up to you in the first 5 minutes. I give up on dating. Just arrange a wedding for me.


Wow this happened to me except he told me how quiet I was being on the 'date'. I feel your pain. I met him on OkCupid too ugh.


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

I had a date tell me that he felt like driving his car into oncoming traffic and killing both of us, but it wasn't fair to me so he wouldn't. I have no idea if he was joking or not though. I have trouble picking up that in people's voices. It did scare me though. And after he freaked me out like that I had to pay for dinner, because he wanted to dine and dash and I refused. Which apparently makes me a goody two shoes or something. 

It was terrifying/awkward/horrible all at the same time. I did have a friend come pick me up.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

nmpennea said:


> I had a date tell me that he felt like driving his car into oncoming traffic and killing both of us, but it wasn't fair to me so he wouldn't. I have no idea if he was joking or not though. I have trouble picking up that in people's voices. It did scare me though. And after he freaked me out like that I had to pay for dinner, because he wanted to dine and dash and I refused.
> 
> It was terrifying/awkward/horrible all at the same time.


Wow  That sounds like a nightmare!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

nmpennea said:


> I had a date tell me that he felt like driving his car into oncoming traffic and killing both of us, but it wasn't fair to me so he wouldn't. I have no idea if he was joking or not though. I have trouble picking up that in people's voices. It did scare me though. And after he freaked me out like that I had to pay for dinner, because he wanted to dine and dash and I refused. Which apparently makes me a goody two shoes or something.
> 
> It was terrifying/awkward/horrible all at the same time. I did have a friend come pick me up.


Wow, was that a first date or did he suddenly break the crazy out?


----------



## nmpennea (May 16, 2011)

2nd date. He seemed perfectly nice before that. It is okay, He probably is perfectly nice, he just has some problems he needs to work on. I understand that, I just would not do any of that on a date ever.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Guy wanted me to tie him upside down, naked from a tree, his entire body wrapped in ducktape.
And he was _serious_.

I'm not hating on the kinky people, but that's not really my thing...
Lol


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

I once had a date, if you want to call it that, whose first words out of his mouth was "you're late." I wasn't even late. No "hello", no "nice to meet you." "You're late." Then, we planned to eat at a cafe, it was lunch time, I was really hungry. I said "do you want to go inside and get a sandwich?" "Nah, I already had lunch." It just went down hill from there. I should have just left.

Another time I had a lame date who on his profile said that he was 6'0''. The first moment I saw him I thought "if he had the nerve to lie about his height, what else does he lie about?" It was such a boring date. He was about 5'7''. I am 5'8''. Guys, don't lie about your height.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

nmpennea said:


> *I had a date tell me that he felt like driving his car into oncoming traffic and killing both of us*, but it wasn't fair to me so he wouldn't. I have no idea if he was joking or not though. I have trouble picking up that in people's voices. It did scare me though. *And after he freaked me out like that I had to pay for dinner, because he wanted to dine and dash and I refused*. Which apparently makes me a goody two shoes or something.
> 
> It was terrifying/awkward/horrible all at the same time. I did have a friend come pick me up.


Wow. If I ever feel like I've totally screwed up during a date, I'll reread this post.....and feel much better.

That's two strikes.....I wouldn't even WANT to know what strike three was gonna be.


----------



## panda (Oct 26, 2008)

I used to have an online friend, we talked about dating a bit and decided to meet up in person one day.. I figured that since he was from online he'd be awkward, and his pics were cute but not great, so I wasn't too nervous.
So the day comes and I get to our meeting place, he calls and says he's coming up to the door, and I see this horribly intimidatingly attractive man walking in, my first instinct was to run away, but I resisted and went through with the meeting.. not only was he attractive, he was obviously very intelligent & well spoken.. miles out of my "league" lol!! 
We walked around a bit.. I alternated between verbal diarrhea and dead silence, he didn't seem to into it, and I just wanted to get out of there, so we ended our meeting shortly.
We still talk online briefly every couple of months, but we have never spoken of our meeting.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

One girl i met from a dating site seemed really nice online but when we met irl it was nightmare. Not only did she look absolutely nothing like her pic, she also thought it would be a good idea to show up to the date with these two drunk guys with her, also announcing that she didnt have any money, so i would have to pay for her drinks. Then about 10 minutes in to this 'date', she asked me how big my **** was, amongst other stupid, retarded questions. Every other word she spoke was a swear word. And also she started showing me naked pics of herself (it wasnt a pretty sight either) on her phone infront of those two drunk guys. I drank one beer, said i was going to the toilet and just bailed out of there.

She even continued to pester me for months after, and could not understand why i didnt want to see her again :roll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

The worst were when I was a naive little twerp. I'd get stood up or wait around hours for late people who lacked respect. The worst one wasn't as bad as many here. We were in a posh restaurant and I was criticised about my personality and told I wasn't liked much anyway (we'd been out a few times). I was pretty much thought dull, a bit dim, morose and very naive.


----------



## Candlelight (Jun 26, 2011)

I once had a guy who went out on a first date with me tell my friend afterward that I seemed "not quite retarded". This was a guy I had had a very intellectual conversation with on-line beforehand so I asked him how he could think that. He said he meant socially retarded. Then I asked why he thought that. Apparently, I wasn't showing any signs of interest in him. Umm... that's because I _wasn't_ interested. I wasn't feeling it on the date and was purposefully being careful not to lead him on.


----------



## Harpuia (Apr 10, 2010)

At a Red Lobster, first date with this one girl I met online.

About 3 minutes in, she asked me "So, how much money you have in your bank account?"

I had a mouth full of cola that spat out and I tried to find a way to bail.


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Some of these replies are hilarious. Also horrible. But kind of funny.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

The only date I've ever been on was fine but awkward. About a week later he started going out with someone else who he ended up marrying just 5 months later.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

1.The only "girlfriend" I had was back in 8th grade and the relationship lasted only 3 days...she broke up with me the day after my birthday...she said she wouldve broken up with me sooner if wasnt my birthday 

2. When I was a freshman in high school my friend told me her friend had a huge thing for red heads so I decided to give it a shot even though I dont like blind dates. Well whenever we first met...she looked at me, gave me a glance, whispered something to do her friend and walked away...:blank


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

Guy 1. Guy barely spoke a word, was too nervous, and rushed out of there at the end
Guy 2. Barely looked at me the whole date, did not seem interested in me whatsoever, was on his cell phone texting most of the time


----------



## Surrender (Jul 19, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Guy wanted me to tie him upside down, naked from a tree, his entire body wrapped in ducktape.
> And he was _serious_.
> 
> I'm not hating on the kinky people, but that's not really my thing...
> Lol


Haha that's pretty funny. Wouldn't be my thing either.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> Another time I had a lame date who on his profile said that he was 6'0''. The first moment I saw him I thought "if he had the nerve to lie about his height, what else does he lie about?" It was such a boring date. He was about 5'7''. I am 5'8''. Guys, don't lie about your height.


Men lie about their height, women lie about their weight. It's the Internet.

What I hate, thought, is that I'm always honest about my height. I always put 5'7". However, since many are aware that most men lie about this, people will most likely assume I'm more like 5'4"-5'5", which I'm not.


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

never been on a date, so i dont have any amusing yet horrible stories to share. (haha... now i remember why i quit posting on this site.)


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

TPower said:


> Men lie about their height, women lie about their weight. It's the Internet.
> 
> What I hate, thought, is that I'm always honest about my height. I always put 5'7". However, since many are aware that most men lie about this, people will most likely assume I'm more like 5'4"-5'5", which I'm not.


I should keep this in mind, since I'm also honest about my true height; 5'9"

So I bet people think that I'm actually 5'6"

Maybe I should start lying and say I'm 6'.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

After a guy took me to dinner and got me drunk then on the way home told me he wanted to "get physical with me" blergh


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Surprisingly, my dating experiences haven't been too bad...

I met this girl off of POF and met up with her on a rainy day in starbucks. I was totally nervous and didn't even feel like conversing and it just felt like a waste of time and uncomfortable. She didn't talk to me again


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

Favorite: I drove girlfriend back to her house in the middle of nowhere, and found not one other boyfriend there, but two. They were going to fight until I showed up :teeth. 

Years later, my girlfriend made the drunken mistake of inviting both men she was dating to the club where she'd been hanging out. The other guy was an off-duty cop, this time, and crazily started to pull the gun from his waistband (he was verrry drunk) when that girl, too, walked off with a third guy, thus diffusing a second crazy situation. 

In 2009 there was a girlfriend who decided I was an axe murderer, and dumped me via text message. She was schizophrenic, I'm pretty sure. 

There was the girlfriend who killed herself. Also schizophrenic and off her meds (and formally diagnosed). 

There was the girlfriend who purged at my family's Fourth-of-July get-together :um. 

There was the girlfriend I dumped, who tried to light my front porch on fire with a shirt I'd left at her house, doused in lighter fluid. Every time I'd grab the lighter away from her, she'd whip out another one...

There was the girlfriend in Germany who had another boyfriend when I went to visit her...

There were many other crazy experiences, but they're not as easy to talk about :b

I was dumped for not talking enough at a wedding. By another girl I was dumped for not talking sports with her dad...

I don't miss ANY of these people lol.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

sanspants08 said:


> Favorite: I drove girlfriend back to her house in the middle of nowhere, and found not one other boyfriend there, but two. They were going to fight until I showed up :teeth.
> 
> Years later, my girlfriend made the drunken mistake of inviting both men she was dating to the club where she'd been hanging out. The other guy was an off-duty cop, this time, and crazily started to pull the gun from his waistband (he was verrry drunk) when that girl, too, walked off with a third guy, thus diffusing a second crazy situation.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware that this thread could have a winner, but I think you probably won the thread. :um


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

When I was 16, this guy drove us to a country road and tried to seduce me. We did fool around a little, but then I made him take me home. I never heard from him again. 

Somehow he met my best friend and tried to date her,too. She loved rubbing it in my face that he wanted her.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

sanspants08 said:


> Favorite: I drove girlfriend back to her house in the middle of nowhere, and found not one other boyfriend there, but two. They were going to fight until I showed up :teeth.
> 
> Years later, my girlfriend made the drunken mistake of inviting both men she was dating to the club where she'd been hanging out. The other guy was an off-duty cop, this time, and crazily started to pull the gun from his waistband (he was verrry drunk) when that girl, too, walked off with a third guy, thus diffusing a second crazy situation.
> 
> ...


Dude...where are you meeting these women?


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

kelsomania said:


> Somehow he met my best friend and tried to date her,too. She loved rubbing it in my face that he wanted her.


With friends like this....


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Nyx said:


> Dude...where are you meeting these women?


I wanna know too......so I know which places I should stay well away from.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

What dating experiences? LOL


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

First of all - sanspants08 - WOW. Just...wow. Yup, we have a winner.
----------------------------------------------

A few years ago I met this guy at an industrial bar and we hit it off well at first. The day we hung out together he immediately asked me if I could strapf*** him. I had no idea what that even was and when he told me I was like...uhhh...no.

Another "date" in college involved a guy pretty much trying to sleep with me and he actually said: "Be like Nike, just DO it."

And my last boyfriend was a nightmare. Thought every girl was into him. Talked about screwing other girls in front of me all the time. Would belittle me. Was a sore loser at videogames. Would get drunk after like a few beers and piss himself and once pissed on me. Was a compulsive liar who claimed he knew every druglord in his home state. For Xmas he bought me a beer bong shaped like a tommy gun (which was later turned into another bong) and it was so obvious that he actually bought it for himself. His mom even called him out on it. A few months later when I took 'MY' bong home he and his roommate got pissed and he said that it wasn't mine. Oh man, I have a list of incredibly stupid things that he would say. He made all sorts of outrageous claims.



kelsomania said:


> When I was 16, this guy drove us to a country road and tried to seduce me. We did fool around a little, but then I made him take me home. I never heard from him again.
> 
> Somehow he met my best friend and tried to date her,too. She loved rubbing it in my face that he wanted her.


Oh man. Mistakes. Sucks when friends actually do that. Female friends I notice have a tendency to this exact thing. A friend of mine in college dated this guy and another girl who we knew would constantly brag about how he was considering her before he started dating my friend.

Same when it happens that you and your friend like the same guy and your friends acts like: "Why would he ever like a cretin like you." and laughs at the idea of anyone finding you attractive. *sigh* 'friends'


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

MojoCrunch said:


> A few years ago I met this guy at an industrial bar and we hit it off well at first. The day way got together he immediately asked me if I could strapf*** him. I had no idea what that even was and when he told me I was like...uhhh...no.
> 
> Another "date" in college involved a guy pretty much trying to sleep with me and he actually said: "Be like Nike, just DO it."
> 
> ...


what attracted you to your last bf??? i mean he sounds like a winner.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

piscesvixen said:


> _"I'll tell them how much of sleaze bag you really are and get a ride home from them. You're going to start driving now or I'll get out of this car and flag down the OPP myself...I'll tell them how you threatened me and left me on the middle of the highway... I can bat my teary eyes at the officers and tell them that you did much more than this. Do you want to be on the news tomorrow? Seriously? How will this affect your professional image? You'll get kicked out of every board of directors you're in..."_


You're braver than I am. :lol


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

piscesvixen said:


> _"I'll tell them how much of sleaze bag you really are and get a ride home from them. You're going to start driving now or I'll get out of this car and flag down the OPP myself...I'll tell them how you threatened me and left me on the middle of the highway... I can bat my teary eyes at the officers and tell them that you did much more than this. Do you want to be on the news tomorrow? Seriously? How will this affect your professional image? You'll get kicked out of every board of directors you're in..."_


:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

piscesvixen said:


> Hey sanspants08, sorry about all those women ! You gave me the courage to share this! LOL
> 
> (Sorry if this is too inappropriate for the forum :um)
> 
> ...


wp!


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

sanspants08 ... W.T.F. O_O You win. :um

Um, I've only ever been on one date, and it didn't go over very well... 

We met online, talked for a while and decided to meet at a coffee place in town. It was kind of awkward at first, but he was smiling a lot, so I didn't think I was crashing and burning too badly. We were nearing the end of the date, and then this came out of his mouth, "So this was fun. I'd definitely go out with you again if you maybe wanted to try to lose some weight. You could be so pretty." 

My only thought was "wtf... we met on a site for OVERWEIGHT women. If you don't want a big woman, why the hell are you on that site? :sus"

I was embarrassed, didn't know what to say, and never talked to him again after that. 

Never. Again. :no


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

rdrr said:


> what attracted you to your last bf??? i mean he sounds like a winner.


Girls like to believe other girls are after their boyfriend. It makes them feel _above_ them.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Good job piescesvixen. You told that mofo. Wish I could do something like that but thankfully I haven't been put in such a horrid situation.



rdrr said:


> what attracted you to your last bf??? i mean he sounds like a winner.


Well, major insecurity, desperation, and being on a lot of drugs makes you do stupid things. We both talked and met through people we knew and stuff happened. I just kind of went along with it. I think we both kind of fooled each other into thinking we were attracted to each other which is why this trainwreck lasted as long as it did.

He sounds awful but he really wasn't that bad. Known a lot of girls who got into relationship with guys that physically abused them and did a lot worse to them. They unfortunately had to have children with them.



TPower said:


> Girls like to believe other girls are after their boyfriend. It makes them feel _above_ them.


If you're referring to me, you're sorely mistaken. Uhh...no. No girls were actually after him (most people saw right through him), but he seemed to think so. Definitely would never shut up about it. Don't know how that says I think I'm "above" anyone.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

The worst experience I had was when I met this chick from the internet. I had given her my pager number(that's how long ago this was!) and she kept paging me and paging me until i finally called her back(I was nervous as hell on the phone and was trying to steer clear of it). We talked for a bit and realized she lived not too far from me so she invited me over. I got to her house and she was cute but, looked a little "off" I guess. We stood in her driveway talking a bit and she invited me inside and I got nervous cause I thought it was a sign that she wanted to have sex. So instead I asked to see her backyard. When we got there I said "what's that?" and pointed in the opposite direction and when she looked I took off running, jumped into my truck and sped away. She never paged me again after that...


----------



## Imaginative dreamer (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm, I'd have to say that. I'm a pretty laidback girl, and i have encountered some men who have wanted mothers for girlfriends. I am not interested in that at all. I believe the man should have a mind of his own. I'm fairly laidback (even with anxiety) and i look for the common wants in a loving relationship.


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Worst experience...I agreed to hang out with this guy so asked him if he wanted to come to this gig and have a few drinks. I was just being friendly cos I had talked to this guy a few times whilst out and even though I was _incredibly_ unattracted to him and he was obviously trying to chat me up at one point I gave him a chance because he seemed nice enough.

Anyway, he thought it was a date, but I thought he was joking. We went to the gig, chatted a bit, and then I invited another friend out. Was another guy who I hadn't known long so was a bit awkward. Then we went on to a club where a couple of my usual friends were so it was less awkward. Even though I pretty much ignored him from then on he tried kissing me later in the night, which was gross, but I politely declined his advances. I stayed at his afterwards cos I was too drunk to care, plus it was better than the 2+ hour walk home at 4am. He got far too close for comfort so I ended up staying awake all night wondering what this guys problem was and how to deal with his icky wandering hands. He got all uppity when I made it clear I wasn't interested and went on about how girls have messed him around in the past and all his issues so became even more tense. I kinda think if I was more assertive with people and could read social situations better and people's intentions I wouldn't get into predicaments like that =/


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

what is this dating you talk about?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

not a real gem said:


> All of them. I am yet to have a good dating experience


The fun is in the details!  :door


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I've been on a date once, it was mediocre. Nobody ever wants to do the things I find a good time, so I was forced to go to the movies. Hiking/mountain climbing was my choice. Haven't been on a date since, that twas about three years ago.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Vanilllabb said:


> I've been on a date once, it was mediocre. Nobody ever wants to do the things I find a good time, so I was forced to go to the movies. Hiking/mountain climbing was my choice. Haven't been on a date since, that twas about three years ago.




i think hiking is fun and romantic, especially if you have a picnic as well. it's different than what most people usually do which is dinner and a movie.


----------



## Cornerstone (Jun 30, 2011)

i once for some bizarre reason attracted a woman in a bar, who started dancing with me and kissing me. Being not used to such things, I suspected she was a prostitute. So I asked her. She wasn't. Even more bizarrely, she wasn't angry that I asked.


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

The worst dating experience for me was actually being on a date and having no chemistry whatsoever with my date. Although, we did have some things in common, but with no clicking of any kind, it was the most uninteresting experience. It was the only time I met someone via internet and decided to meet with in real life since we lived in the same city.


----------

